# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  WPF + mdb >> binding combobox

## waspy59

bonjour,

j'ai reussi a bind des champs d'un DB mdb a different elements (listbox, textbox) avec un truc du genre:



```

```

je liste bien les diffrents lments de ma DB dans la listbox et en fonction de l'element slectionn dans la listbox, j'obtient les valeurs des autres champs dans des textbox.

donc jusque la pas de soucis.

Par contre je souhaite utiliser une combobox pour lister/editer les valeurs d'un des champs de la DB. la combobox n'aurait que trois items possibles (15 ml, 30 ml, 60 ml).

Comment faire pour lier cette combobox a ma DB et surtout que le bon item soit selectionn en fonction de la valeur du champ?

car si j'utilise le mme principe que ci dessous:


```

```

 ma listbox va lister les differents valeurs du champ. Par exemple si j'ai 15 fois "30 ml" dans le champ, je vais avoir 15 fois l'item "30 ml" dans ma combobox. Or je veux selectionner juste l'un des trois items prdfini de la combobox (en l'occurence "30 ml")

j'espre avoir t clair,

a l'avance merci

ps: est ce qu'un admin pourrait remettre ce message dans la bonne catgorie (WPF)? merci

----------

